# Mn Iron Range #2



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Has there been any word on the Open, Am or Q? I know they all started today. Thank you


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open: quad with a mom and pop- 
Judges getting answers.
Same with Am but 3 birds extremely tight.
Qual to the WB 
If I can get any qual callbacks will post


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Qual to the 4th:
3 6 10 12 16 17 26 27 29 31. Unofficial 
I heard Am will finish tomorrow with those 
Unable to come today 
Open has about 26 dogs left as of 4:25 pm


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks Sylvia - you can be our eyes on the ground up there!!


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you for keeping us posted!




jollydog said:


> Open: quad with a mom and pop-
> Judges getting answers.
> Same with Am but 3 birds extremely tight.
> Qual to the WB
> If I can get any qual callbacks will post


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

Heard they just scrapped last series of the qual.

Chris


----------



## Tommy L. Fairchild (Jul 21, 2003)

Did Open finish their 1st?


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

The open was planning to finish the first series today. The Q water series was scrapped and will finish saturday am. The amateur quad with 3 retired finished all but 7, including the two Q judges.

Amateur starts at 8 am at the back of the Medford Property. The land blind will commence there after they finish.


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Open Virginia 2: Quad with 2 retired. Middle standout @ 150 shot 1st, momma bird off the flyer @ 125 shot 2nd, right retired @ 130 shot 3rd, flyer @ 110 shot 4th. Both retired birds are thrown pinched to the standout bird. Short and tight.

Amateur description: Amateur quad 3 retired similar to open. Long right retired at 300 - 1. Way Left long retired out of the picture at 300 take a corner of water, cross an angle ditch to corner of field edge of woods at 400 shot 2. Short retired SR off back of flier station at 165 thrown toward and in line with first bird shot 3. Flier at 150 shot left. Short retired gun joins flier station when dog returned with shot duck. Looks impossible, but many dogs are doing it, but 13+ pickups and many handles.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the Land blind 

1,2,6,7,8,9,14,15,16,18,19,21,22,
24,26,29,33,37,38,40,41,42,
45,48,49,51,52,54,55,59,63,64,66,71,72,74,75,76,
79,80,81,82,83,84,85,86

Also heard Qual is starting there 4th series at 7am


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Qual results 

1st #27 O/Medford handled by Joe Harp
2nd #31 O/H Dave Smith
3rd #6 O/H Brandon Edmondson
4th # 12 O/H Craig Berryhill
RJ# 3 
Jams to 10, 16, 17, 26


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A HUGE WAY TO GO TO BRANDON AND HANK!!!!
We are so proud of you and Lynn, too!
Becky and Mosby


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Am call backs to the land blind

2,3,4,7,8,10,11,13,15,18,20,22,23,26,28,29,31,
33,34,35,40,41,44,45,46,51,52,54,55,59,62,63,64,65,66,68,69,70

38 back


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

4,7,10,11,13,18,22,31,34,
44,46,55,62

13 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

2,7,9,14,16,22,26,33,37,45,49,54,59,64,75,79,80,82,83

19 total


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Congrats to my MOM for #4 and #31 going into the last, of the AM.
And a HUGE congrats for Mom's "Derby 2nd place" with Manny...
Happy one year birthday present for Mom and Manny (7-26-13).


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#22 Reba O/H Tom Fait
2nd-#4 JR O/H Sharon Gierman
3rd-#62 Dancer O/H Charlie Hayes
4th-#55 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
RJ -#11 Tikka O/H Robbie Knutson

No Jams

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st-#22 Lacey H/ Chris Ledford O/Mark Medford
2nd-#33 Moon H/Chris Ledford O/Terri Alexander
3rd-#59 Juice O/H Mark Medford
4th-#37 Deets H/ Ty Rorem O/Penny Youngblood
RJ-83 Snapper O/H Charlie Hayes
JAMS- 2,7,9,14,16,49,54,64,75,79,80

Congrats to All !!


----------



## TRUEBLUE (Aug 27, 2007)

Tom
Congratulations on your Amateur win !!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Way to go, Tom & Reba, that should be her AFC I think? Congratulations!

Congrats to Charlie Hays on the Derby first with his Snapper pup and to Tim Springer/Roger Weller for Derby 3rd, Craig Berryhill for the Qual 4th too!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats tom and afc reba!!!!!!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to Tom and Reba, well deserved..


----------



## KipDixon (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice job Tom & Reba, congrats.


----------

